

Ask HN: Thoughts on The Banality of ‘Don’t Be Evil’ - ctoth

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5805460<p>I originally posted this back on June 2. On June 6 the Guardian released the Snowden leak.
Looking back over the comments is ... interesting.
======
yuhong
Let's actually trace the problems. I don't think Larry, Sergey, Eric, or
Marissa have security clearances, do they?

~~~
avifreedman
It's actually pretty common for top execs with companies that do lots of
government business to have clearances, even if they don't touch the programs
or projects directly. Any kind of managed infrastructure or PaaS deployed on a
private basis for a government customer could fall into this category.

